# Led Recess trim?



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

CTCL dimmers work on just about anything... easier to change a dimmer then a light no?

Cheers

John


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have used a crapload of Sylvania RT-6 or RT-4 trims and they always worked with whatever dimmer was there or that I installed. 

Can't you just change the dimmer to a Lutron Diva C-L?


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I have used a crapload of Sylvania RT-6 or RT-4 trims and they always worked with whatever dimmer was there or that I installed.
> 
> Can't you just change the dimmer to a Lutron Diva C-L?


I wish I could, but the homeowner loves the Maestro dimmers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

craigdj87 said:


> I wish I could, but the homeowner loves the Maestro dimmers.


I know this may not help, but the homeowner needs to either do all this legwork themselves or pay you for your time.

I have gotten wrapped up into this type of thing with LED dimmer capability as well as LED color temperature which ended up costing me lots of return trips and customers who expect me to satisfy them for free because I should have known what color temperature they were going to like 

So now I am clear about either them getting the lights or me being paid for return trips to deal with issues like this.


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I know this may not help, but the homeowner needs to either do all this legwork themselves or pay you for your time.
> 
> I have gotten wrapped up into this type of thing with LED dimmer capability as well as LED color temperature which ended up costing me lots of return trips and customers who expect me to satisfy them for free because I should have known what color temperature they were going to like
> 
> So now I am clear about either them getting the lights or me being paid for return trips to deal with issues like this.


Were still in the middle of finishing this remodel . This is my call not the homeowners. To me, its unacceptable to leave these trims in the way they are responding to the dimmers. But like I said he really wants these dimmers.

According to Lutron's website Juno 6RLD-927-6 trims are compatible. Also Home Depots Commercial Electric Cer6730N-WH. I just want to make sure before I decide on a trim that they will work.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Fool around with the thumbwheel on the dimmer. Sometimes you need to sacrifice dimming range with LED's. And advise your customer that LED's have some quirks that come with new technology. These aren't the same as grandpa's light bulbs.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

We use commercial electric trims with no issues, but like 99 says...bumb the voltage limiter up to max

Texting and Driving


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I have gotten wrapped up into this type of thing with LED dimmer capability as well as LED color temperature which ended up costing me lots of return trips and customers who expect me to satisfy them for free because I should have known what color temperature they were going to like


I have this cool little light box thing I got from the RAB rep about 4-5 years ago, it has a button that you push and three different colors of LED... 3000k, 4000k, and 5000k I think.

I let them press the buttons in a dark room and then put the color into the quote, if they don't like it after that then they get charged accordingly. That means my time to pick up new trims, replace, and return the old units.

I also got into the habit of holding onto the boxes for a little while, just in case.


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

trentonmakes said:


> We use commercial electric trims with no issues, but like 99 says...bumb the voltage limiter up to max
> 
> Texting and Driving


There is no thumb wheel adjustment on these. They are the digital Maestro dimmers with companion dimmers.


----------



## 29573 (Apr 8, 2012)

craigdj87 said:


> I wish I could, but the homeowner loves the Maestro dimmers.


There is an electonic low voltage version MAELV....

I have found elv dimmers never let me down with LEDs.


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

craigdj87 said:


> There is no thumb wheel adjustment on these. They are the digital Maestro dimmers with companion dimmers.





99cents said:


> Fool around with the thumbwheel on the dimmer. Sometimes you need to sacrifice dimming range with LED's. And advise your customer that LED's have some quirks that come with new technology. These aren't the same as grandpa's light bulbs.


There is no adjustment dial on the MACL-153, but there is a way to adjust low-end trim which may solve the problem. 

See step 9:
http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/0301629b.pdf

I've always had great results with Sylvania LED's and Lutron dimmers.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Is this the switch your referring too?

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/8...EfyDnLrH8m1o3x3EJ9InO6U0d_s20MTYaAiTMEALw_wcB

Texting and Driving


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

I missed that in the instructions. I will give that a try. Thank you


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

villageelectric said:


> There is an electonic low voltage version MAELV....
> 
> I have found elv dimmers never let me down with LEDs.


You beat me to it. I have found that on the Halo boxes it actually quotes a requirement of an elv dimmer. They work with a CL Diva but much better with the elv. No hum and better range.


----------

